# Anatomy and Physiology for emergency care! Anyone got a copy for sale?



## DigDugDude (Aug 25, 2012)

Im looking for the AnP for emeregency care book by martini. Anyone got an extra copy laying around they wanna sell? My school only has new copies and they are 110$ and missing 5 chapters that the publishing company is re-sending in black an white photo copies. Its BS. 

so yah if anyone has a copy they wanna sell PM me! 

The ISBN number is 9780132342988

thanks guys!


----------



## PVC (Aug 25, 2012)

DigDugDude said:


> Im looking for the AnP for emeregency care book by martini. Anyone got an extra copy laying around they wanna sell? My school only has new copies and they are 110$ and missing 5 chapters that the publishing company is re-sending in black an white photo copies. Its BS.
> 
> so yah if anyone has a copy they wanna sell PM me!
> 
> ...



You can find the book you are looking for HERE.

Happy shopping!


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 25, 2012)

*thanks....*

i know it can be found on amazon but theres alot of instructors and previous students with copies laying around that they dont mind letting go of on the cheaper side . 

Im just throwing feelers out and seeing what I can get back.


----------



## PVC (Aug 25, 2012)

DigDugDude said:


> i know it can be found on amazon but theres alot of instructors and previous students with copies laying around that they dont mind letting go of on the cheaper side .
> 
> Im just throwing feelers out and seeing what I can get back.



I don't have it, so I can't help you. Sorry


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 25, 2012)

*much appreciated*

for the response anyways! 

THANKS!


----------

